# Mental Illness



## aardvark (Aug 17, 2012)

There have been several shootings in the news lately that were perpetrated by people with mental illness. I have heard that one of the youths in the Columbine shooting was also mentally ill.

People tend to stick their heads in the sand when it comes to mental illness and have no understanding of the symptoms or what to do when it hits close to home.

I was recently diagnosed with paranoid schizophrenia after I tried to commit suicide by cop. I was arrested and sent to a mental facility for treatment and have found that the medications and treatment completely eliminated my symptoms.

I had spent 8 years trying to get help from family, friends, preachers. And mostly through the law enforcement. I began having "memories" that appeared to be originating from amnesia. I only learned later at the hospital that these were delusions. I thought I was an MK Ultra victem and repeatedly contacted the FBI to try to press charges. 8 years later they never responded to me so I can tell you they won't be there when everything goes south if they weren't there for me in times of peace.

I tried 5 times to commit suicide and was unable to go through with it. I thought that if I shot out some tires with my shotgun I could get the cops to shoot me. Seemed easy enough. It wasn't.

So my point is that you are not ready for mental illness to destroy your life and ruin your reasoning.

Learn the symptoms: 
Be able to identify them in yourself and others:
Know how to handle them and treat them yourself:

Granted most mental illnesses require medications for treatment; but there are coping mechanisms that can be employed to help deal with the symptoms.

If you have to bug out you are going to be under a lot of stress and stress triggers mental illness. That is bad if you are out in the middle of nowhere armed and think your family or friends are gremlins trying to kill you.

Don't let it get that far. Know what to do.

Watch for:
Auditory Hallucinations
Visual Hallucinations
Delusions / artificial memories
memory loss
significant change in sleep patterens
isolating yourself from loved ones
fixating on things
shaking or trembling
anti social behavior
suicidal thoughts
Homicidal thoughts

These are the most common but some illnesses like bipolar syndrome or boarderline personality disorder have some differing symptoms.

There are coping skills that can be employed to ease the symptoms but medical treatment through medications is the best way.

The coping skills involve distracting yourself from the symptoms. Reading, enjoying a pet, hobbies or grounding exercises.

There are two forms of grounding exercises. One is visual the other it tactile.
In verbal grounding you focus on words and visual cues such as spelling words backwords, describing colors and describing your surroundings.

Your mind can only do one thing at a time so focus on something other than your symptoms.

In tactile grounding you use your sense of touch. How does the stick feel. Is it hard or soft. Is the rock warm or cold. Does the flower have prickles or fuzz. Squeeze the object hard. Then relax.

If you are experiencing mental illness now. Get help. There is help and there is hope.

Oh and I am convinced that all crimes are instigated by some form or mental or spiritual illnesses or both! 


AARDVARK


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I want to say... Congratulation on being healthy now! You've been through a lot it appears. Glad you are much better.

My question is: if you know of someone who suffers from some mental illness (not as severe as you described) possibly bi polar, how do you help?

I have two folks that I've had contact with, one being my childhood friend who I have nothing to do with now, and one being a family member that I have to limit contact with. How do you help? One I can help, the other, I won't due to trust.

We did have a slight bug out situation with one of them I speak of, she was so concerned with herself I felt like I was caring for another child! I almost went mental myself! Anyway.....


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm confused AGAIN, what's the purpose of this thread. Mental illness is discussed on several other forums so why this post about mental illness on this one.

I can think of several reasons why aardvark posted this here, but I'll let the other members of this forum figure that out.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Tweto said:


> I'm confused AGAIN, what's the purpose of this thread. Mental illness is discussed on several other forums so why this post about mental illness on this one.
> 
> I can think of several reasons why aardvark posted this here, but I'll let the other members of this forum figure that out.


Tweto,

Menal illness is quite common these days, especially if you include all those people in our society on drugs for depression. When their medicines run out things are not going to be pretty. Are you sure that no one in your groups is or will become mentally ill? Or are you one of these loners who will most likely go insane yourself from lack of human contact?

Being preppared is being ready for all types of situations, and although most of us won't run out and stock straight jackets, since we are thinking about life and death situations where supplies may be cut off and firearms may be involved, thinking about the trojan horse that may be in your castle is a good idea... Anyone who has guns NEEDS to be responsible with them, that means keeping your eyes open for signs of mental illness in yourself and others. I for one found the post useful so cheers to aardvark for taking care of himself and being truly prepared for the REALITIES of SHTF...


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

^^^^^^^Yeah, what he said!^^^^^^^


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Padre said:


> Tweto,
> 
> Menal illness is quite common these days, especially if you include all those people in our society on drugs for depression. When their medicines run out things are not going to be pretty. Are you sure that no one in your groups is or will become mentally ill? Or are you one of these loners who will most likely go insane yourself from lack of human contact?
> 
> Being preppared is being ready for all types of situations, and although most of us won't run out and stock straight jackets, since we are thinking about life and death situations where supplies may be cut off and firearms may be involved, thinking about the trojan horse that may be in your castle is a good idea... Anyone who has guns NEEDS to be responsible with them, that means keeping your eyes open for signs of mental illness in yourself and others. I for one found the post useful so cheers to aardvark for taking care of himself and being truly prepared for the REALITIES of SHTF...


The point I was trying to make was that on other survivalist/prepper forums new people have been posting long text messages about mental illness and then disappear after a few postings. These people have an agenda and are insinuating that we are mentally ill for preparing for TEOTWAWKI.

I know several people that are truly mentally ill and are on very powerful meds to allow them to function in society. I know that mental illness is very serious and should not be taken lightly. I also know that after the end of the world it will become dramatically worse and every prepper should understand this.

My own mother requested that I see a therapist. After 2 sessions he told me that I was clear headed and a fully functional citizen. My insurance pays for 10 sessions for free so I kept going and we talked about mental illness for the next 8 hours. The therapist said that he gets patients from time to time that do not have mental issues of any kind, but have been sent there by family/friends/ coworkers that think they are off. The therapist went on to say that most of the time the people that sent them there are actually the ones that need therapy.

Just from forum member postings I can tell that most (not all) of the people here are mentally fine. But an alarming number of sheeple do think that we as a group (preppers) are mentally ill. Preppers need to know that the public sees as that way.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

It is nice you have found help, but this is a PREPAREDNESS forum. There are plenty of more appropriate places for you to post your story.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Tweto said:


> I'm confused AGAIN, what's the purpose of this thread. Mental illness is discussed on several other forums so why this post about mental illness on this one.
> 
> I can think of several reasons why aardvark posted this here, but I'll let the other members of this forum figure that out.


Shut up.
SURVIVAL deals with ALL issues, keeping straight is one of them.

Hey Aardvark, been there done that.PM me if you want to talk.PTSD is a bitch, so is all the goodies that comes with it. cut the man slack all you crazy haters, you really don't want me irritated!look in my eyes, do I look sane to you?[that IS me in the mask.]No, I don't.I look like the kind of guy who'll laugh at you and then rip your face off and wear it while you twitch.

His post is valid.I have come to embrace my "issues" and I love them, they are just another tool in my box to keep me alive.Any more of you sanity bigots give him shit, you go through ME! and if you've read my other posts,you KNOW I don't take prisoners unless I gut them alive afterwards!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Magus, I don't know who you think you are that you can threaten other members of this forum. This thread has nothing to do with prepping.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh but it does baby boy.mental preparedness is #1

Who did I threaten? anybody by name? nope.I'm just telling you I been where he's been and I got his back.got a problem?Lets discuss it in PM like big boys? nobody wants to sanitize a thread.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Gentlemen,

Most of us, I think, are on the same page, let's be calm.... :beercheer:



Tweto said:


> The point I was trying to make


Tweto,

My apologies. I did not interpret the way you explained it, and I think you have a valid point. As someone posted yesterday there is a LEGITIMATE reason to be fearful of the use of a vague nebulous diagnosis of "insanity" being used against us to deprive us of our rights.

That being said, as I noted, our discomfort and (lets admit it) fear of being labled insane is not a good reason not to honestly consider, among friends, the reality of mental illness.

I for one have a sister who is clinically diagnosed with depression. Long story short, if the SHTF, she is welcome at my place, but I, as a responsible gun owner and prepper, DO NEED TO CONSIDER HER CONDITION, particularly if arming the majority of my group members becomes necessary.

When you have someone who is not completely mentally stable in your household what procedures and protocols do you put in place for the handling and storage of firearms?

And in a high stress situation how do you monitor the mental status of other people in your group who might not be diagnosed with an mental illness?

Whether its PTSD because of the paradigm shift, the trauma of loosing the future you planned for, seeing violence and mayham, dead bodies, etc. or its plan old mental illness manifesting itself and exacerbated by the stress of the SHTF, or depression from being unplugged from our 24/7 entertainment society; the fact these are legitimate concerns that you must take into account if you don't want to get shot in the back by a member of your group who is having a mental break and thinks your a flying monkey....


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

We all good. no problems here.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

When I started working in law enforcement some 20 years ago we frequently dealt with mental illness, it was just part of the job. Most of the time it was a depressed person or maybe someone who was confused and needed help. Today it seems like dealing with mental illness is all we do. I don't know what the statistics say, but I have been to more suicide calls (pre-attempt and post success) in the last 5-6 years that I stopped counting. So many that I am fully calloused over to the shock and horror of it. And like the OP discussed, I have pointed my sidearm at more than one person who wanted to die but just could not make themselves pull the trigger. Not a day goes by the we get a call from (insert family member, medical worker, teacher, co-worker, boss, etc. here) someone is off their meds and unstable. So we train every 6 months on dealing with the mentally ill, we drill policy into officer's heads and we check out own people for PTSD and other illnesses often. And this is in a (ahem) functional society with accessible health care and treatment facilities. In a post event world, without medications and the constraint of law and society; I can only imagine. What will you do if your sister, buddy or son suddenly needs to be monitored 24/7 while you are trying to survive? When he or she is no longer in control of their decision making abilities? Do you cut your losses? Do you care for them? How? What natural remedies are there when the meds are all gone?

If this topic isn't pertinent to being a prepared society and/or a prepared people, I don't know what it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The human mind wasn't geared to deal with what's about to happen, of course it produces insanity, Schizophrenia and such.anybody note where the north pole is lately?
EMF effects human minds.

Imagine..a whole world gone mad all at once!
Red sky frees us all!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

"*Oh and I am convinced that all crimes are instigated by some form or mental or spiritual illnesses or both!*"

I agree aardvark, and thanks for sharing you insight - stay well :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Play nice ... please!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Deleted

I see it has been resolved in other posts


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I guess I'm naive and too kind. I thought maybe him being a new poster, he just didn't pay close attention to the different forums and just started the thread. I figured it would be moved by a mod... I didnt feel he was calling us out as being mental or anything, it is a serious issue and it's nice to be reminded that this does exist. 

Anyway.....


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Hey Aardvark, I'm glad you posted your story. I'm glad you made it.

I've dealt with several people with varying degrees of mental illness. Their biggest problem is being incapable of self-examination. When you're in the middle of it you don't think of questioning what you think is reality or how you think other people are treating you.

Mental illness impacts a lot of people. If you don't struggle with it yourself you might have a spouse or a parent or a close relative who does.

My mother was mentally ill. It came on in her early 30s and she dealt with it the rest of her life without a lot of success. At times she was somewhat functional. Other times not so much. For me it was a lot like being raised by an alcoholic. Alcoholism runs in my late first wife's family as well as my second wife's family. We all grew up somewhat neglected and needed a mate who would be a very close best friend.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

The mental issues have been on my mind lately. In a worst case scenario I may have such a family member among us. I am very blessed to have a group that will do their best to handle it.

If you suspect someone you have some responsibility for/toward is mentally ill... and if you are of a reasonable mind... don't hesitate to at least talk to them and find out where they're at in their mental state. Don't wait until it's too late and someone is permanently affected or hurt.

You know when something isn't right. You know how to flesh out something without being too direct.

If you don't ask questions they won't tell you. 

"Do you sometimes want to hurt yourself?" If they indicate yes, gently ask them how they've thought to do it. Considerately ask what they've done to prepare for carrying it out. Ask about the closest they've come to doing it, how often they think of it.

"Do you hear voices?" is another good question. If they do, ask "What do they tell you to do?" Ask them what they do when the voices tell them to do bad things. 

These types of questions will help you decide what you need to do. 

If you can't ask them yourself, bring in someone who can. Or take them to someone who can. Your local social services department will know who they can talk to for free. My local urban area has a free, public, walk-up 24hr service dedicated solely to the Emotionally Disturbed Persons in the area.

aardvark, I am glad to hear of your progress and stability. We need good people in the community, now more than ever. I can't fathom how many ways this has and does affect your life. Keep your support network in place and press on. God bless.


----------



## aardvark (Aug 17, 2012)

DJgang said:


> I want to say... Congratulation on being healthy now! You've been through a lot it appears. Glad you are much better.
> 
> My question is: if you know of someone who suffers from some mental illness (not as severe as you described) possibly bi polar, how do you help?
> 
> ...


There are so many ways that people with mental illness react to help, they may be hostile to your suggestions to get help. My suggestion is to contact a mental health professional and get recommendations on how to get someone help.

What worked with me was I was forced into a mental hospital and forced to take medications with me in agreement. The combination of the medications working and a logical reasonable explaination of what was going on with me in regards to paranoid schizophrenia is what worked with me.

They have to be willing to listen and in some cases may need to be forced into the hospital.

That is the best advice I can give you.

AARDVARK


----------

